# Golden Night at Unleashed Indoor Dog Park 10/13 in Dallas



## olik

how come Dallas got that cool staff and we have none.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

It will be fun to check it out. However, our puppers are staying home. I'm not a big dog park person....... too much possibility of disaster IMO. Looking forward to seeing Anne and husband and spreading the word about rescue.


----------



## BeauShel

It looks like it will be alot of fun. We had a goldenfest at a dog park earlier this year and I thought it would be some problems with fights but there wasnt any. And there were about 100 goldens.


----------



## esSJay

Molson and I attended a Golden Retriever "pack party" last week at an indoor dog park and had a fantastic time! There were no fights or even signs of aggression by any dog there, and there were about 20 or so. 

Whoever ends up going tonight down in Dallas - I hope you have a great time and please take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

> Whoever ends up going tonight down in Dallas - I hope you have a great time and please take lots of pictures!!!


Thanks for the reminder to pack the camera! I almost forgot! I plan to take some photos of the goldens though we are leaving our two at home. Barkley is 12 1/4 and doesn't do dog parks and our Toby is so loud about getting us to throw him balls he might be a distraction to others. He is all about the ball, and will totally ignore other dogs, so the fun of playing with a pack is lost on him.

On October 24 GRRNT will host the annual picnic at Grapevine Lake--hundreds of goldens off leash running around chasing balls into the lake is always so much fun to witness. What is so amazing is how quiet it is (except for my guy Toby who lets us know when he wants us to throw him a ball). It is also amazing how well all the dogs at the event get along with one another. I just hope it stops raining a few days before the event--or we will have muddy dogs coming home! We have only had 2 days of sunshine this month--a rarity here.


----------

